# Looking for pit bull mug/store...



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking for a couple of coffee mugs and possibly other things, what's the best place to buy this, like a store that will support the cause in some way, not just your typical everything store..

The closer it gets to supporting my forum peeps the better..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's actually a great question John! I honestly don't know of one, other than Cafepress over at Pitbull Forum (not advertising for their forum, just speaking honestly). I know you can get all kinds of cool stuff at their cafepress store. I know we were discussing getting our store up and running but I've not heard anything as of lately about the progress of the store.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's actually a great question John! I honestly don't know of one, other than Cafepress over at Pitbull Forum (not advertising for their forum, just speaking honestly). I know you can get all kinds of cool stuff at their cafepress store. I know we were discussing getting our store up and running but I've not heard anything as of lately about the progress of the store.


Thanks for the suggestions!

How about for villalobos? I can't find anything in the site... I'll throw money over to Tia's daughters anytimes... errrr, I mean I'll support Tia's bitches anytime...

ugh - can't get this right.. It's all for the DOGS!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

jmejiaa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> How about for villalobos? I can't find anything in the site... I'll throw money over to Tia's daughters anytimes... errrr, I mean I'll support Tia's bitches anytime...
> 
> ugh - can't get this right.. It's all for the DOGS!!!!!


:rofl::clap::hammer: You're so silly! But I get what you're saying. I'm not sure if they have a store or not... lemme do some lookin and I'll get back to ya on that, okay!?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> :rofl::clap::hammer: You're so silly! But I get what you're saying. I'm not sure if they have a store or not... lemme do some lookin and I'll get back to ya on that, okay!?


Thanks! I just want to drink my coffee in style around the office.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LA Pit

Found this on the homepage of Villalobos' website... it was under the link Merchandise. Hope this helps you out a bit.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Year of the Dog Bamboo Mug > Bamboo Dog > Pit Bull Rescue Central Store

Pit Bull Rescue Central has this. I just love the design and have my GF redesigning it a little for my next tattoo.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I got some sweatshirts and t-shirts from Tia's blog.

LA Pit


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Pit Bull Terrier good morning Dog House Mug cup boxed | eBay


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha John you are too much and those are all really cool, I don't drink coffe but would wear the shirts


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Pitbull Coffee Mugs, Steins Pitbull Mugs

i like the one that says help a pit bull neuter a thug

heres another one Bad Rap Logo Mug by badrapstorefrom CafePress.ca


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for chipping in with info! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

go to petsmart, i got the coolest coffee mug there!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys/gals!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So I liked a lot of the ones posted, but when I looked at them they are all pretty small mugs  I probably won't fit much so I think I'm going to pass 

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the one at petsmart is huge...


----------

